# crazy bastards...



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

look whats happening to the plants! they keep nipping everything


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

My red tore nearly every leaf of one of my plants.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

thats plastic bambo

dodgy them eating that sh*t


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

i have real bamboo in mine, they dont bother it at all, but my other plants get chewed pretty good


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They do eat veggies with their meat.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I feel your pain, mine destroyed some very nice vals I bought, only some leaves that are about 2-3" long remain, banged up some amazon swords one of wich I think is about to die. I've had good results with anacharis(I think that's the name),maybe it's because they're tougher and don't have any leaves, I also have some java moss on my driftwood that seems to be doing fine.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

maybe you have PACUS...

LOL, jk


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

So is that a real plant or not?


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> So is that a real plant or not?


 fake


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i may be wrong but i wondr if the p's from the wild are the ones eating up the palnts they propaly eat plants in the wild but my p's wont eat ony veggies or even my live plants and they arnt from the wild, just a thought


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

my reds always knock the plants out of the ground


----------

